# Fan Page website



## CourtneyRPhotography (Jul 1, 2011)

CourtneyR Photography - Artist - Anderson, SC | Facebook

I am just wanting pros thoughts on my work. 

photos shot from Nikon D60 Nikon 3100 and Canon EOS Rebel T3 

Has anyone used the site 500 i think its a photography site?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 1, 2011)

I did a quick scan through and noticed that a lot of your photos are underexposed, and that you took a lot of portraits in landscape orientation. I think quite a few of the landscape portraits would be much better in a vertical orientation.


----------



## CourtneyRPhotography (Jul 1, 2011)

thank you... I take each pose both ways I choose the ones I think best fit..


----------

